# RailPAC: Metrolink should be modern system as in Paris & Berlin



## beautifulplanet (Dec 14, 2014)

Some might have heard of RailPAC, the Rail Passenger Association of California, a non-profit rail advocacy organization. And while at least some are sometimes surprised about some of the unusual blog entries ("editorials") by Mr. Braymer on RailPAC's website, many might think the organizations' president, Paul Dyson, is doing much-needed work by advocating for electrification of the commuter rail system of the Southern California Regional Rail Authority ("Metrolink") and for it to become a modern regional rail system like it exists in Paris and Berlin.

Here's an excerpt of a recent press report:



> Paul Dyson, president of the Rail Passenger Assn. of California and a member of the Burbank Transportation Commission, has asked California High-Speed Rail Authority board chairman Dan Richard and Metrolink board chairman Larry McCallon to consider electrifying a portion of the Metrolink line.
> 
> The cost of installing an electrical system, buying new electric rail cars and operating a mixed system of electric and diesel trains is unknown. But Dyson said it would pay off in improved passenger convenience, the possibility of more frequent service and increased rail ridership for both the high-speed rail system and Metrolink.
> 
> ...


source:

Bullet train's eventual link to L.A. rail system far from clear-cut
December 13, 2014

By Ralph Vartabedian

http://www.latimes.com/local/politics/la-me-adv-bullet-metrolink-20141214-story.html#page=1

Currently, not only RailPAC members, but everyone wanting more Metrolink expansion to reach more places (f.e. Palm Springs/Coachella Valley or LAX), wanting more co-ordination with other transportation providers for improved connections or through-services f.e. to San Diego or Santa Barbara, wanting more double-tracking and trains running more often, wanting electrification with quicker acceleration and a more comfortable ride with shorter trip times and less delays, can let Metrolink know very easily through Metrolink's survey, that was already mentioned in the previous thread.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree Noel Braymer's "editorials" come across as rather... wonky... and since the RailPAC website is dominated by his writings it makes the whole organisation come across as wonky. That being said, I've met Paul Dyson, he's a very intelligent and well spoken man... just the kind of person a rail advocacy group needs as a president.

Joint operation of commuter and high speed trains will limit both routes in the long run... but for the moment electrification between Burbank and Los Angeles should be a no brainer. Overhead catenary wire won't interfere with Diesel trains in the short term and Metrolink would get a free section of wire for future use.

It seems to me that Metrolink can't seem to think outside of the box... which is worrying for an agency that's struggling. They are stuck in the mindset that they provide transportation between the suburbs and downtown LA where people work at an office from 9-5. I'd love to see them propose something bold like half-hourly service on the busiest lines, utilizing either electric trains or smaller diesel-powered trainsets.


----------

